# My Toolbox



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

So I'm digging through my garage looking for a putty knife (kids moved out) and I decided to let you see my toolbox of about 30 years. Remember, drywall, T-bar, Door and frames.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

That looks like a tube of tub caulk in the lower right.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

DAP Kwik Seal.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

This is my box


----------



## David Henry (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm looking for a metal toolbox. Does anyone have any idea about this?


----------

